# شرح برنامج لاند 2004 و 2005 و 2006



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوانى الاعزاء اقدم لكم شرح برنامج لاند 2004 صوت وصورة
للاخ المهندس العزيز م / فواز العنسى جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتة وبارك له فى علمة
مع برنامج التشغيل و مزكرة شرح وافية باللغة العربية
وكذلك مزكرة شرح وافية باللغة العربية للاند 2005 للاخ المهندس أحمد من موقع التقنى بارك الله فيه
وكذلك مزكرة شرح وافية باللغة العربية للاند 2006 للاخ المهندس محمد رفعت بارك الله فيه 
وجعل العمل فى ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً
والان اليكم الروابط

اولاً لاند 2004 

الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/G43uGpGV/New_learn_landpart1.html
الجزء الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/6ZYmkfnk/New_learn_landpart2.html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/file/mpiKeRKO/New_learn_landpart3.html
الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared.com/file/SamaLI7G/New_learn_landpart4.html

ثانياً لاند 2005
http://www.4shared.com/file/mql0ANfU/Auto_Cad_Land_desk_Top_2005.html

ثالثاُ لاند 2006
http://www.4shared.com/file/PQ0KSYHI/AUTODESK_LAND_DESKTOP_2006_TUT.html

بارك الله فيكم وفى انتظار ردودكم 
ودعواتكم للجميع بالتوفيق والتقدم​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

ان شاء الله الشرح يكون مفيد ومبسط


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

ممكن نسخة من برنامج الاند 2005
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

فعلا يا بشمهندس هانى اخلاقكك عالية 
وانسان فاضل وفعلا بتساعد المحتاج
جعلكم الله عونا لنا


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارى التحميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
يا اخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وشكراً على المرور
بس لاند 2005 مش عندى للاسف 
جزاكى الله خيراً


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

اسفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انى باتقل على حضرتك يا بشمهندس
ممكن مذكرة pdf شرح لبرنامج الاتولاند 2004


----------



## مها محمد محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 أبريل 2011)

موجود مع الملفات المرفوعة
للاند 2004 و2005 و2006 
مذكرات pdf للشرح
وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى مشاهدين هذه المشاركة اتمنى من الله 
ان تكون مشاركة مفيدة وفعالة


----------



## mohamed ah (24 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

تم رفع مذكرة لاند 2004 منفصلة عن شرح الفيديو
لسهولة تحميلها 
على الرابط التالى​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/HbhkjP6j/__Land_Development___.html​ 
اتمنى من الله ان تعم الفائدة​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

شكراً على مرورك اخى 
mohamed ah 
بارك الله فيك
ويارب تكون المشاركة مفيدة بالنسبة لك


----------



## مها محمد محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

كنت معقتدة انى المذكرة دية بتشرح الاتولاند 2009
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أبريل 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت يابشمهندس هانى ترفع لنا برنامج لاند 2004


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (24 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيكم خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

البرنامج مرفوع بالفعل على الملتقى
وشكراً على مروركم وردودكم
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 أبريل 2011)

نشكر الجميع على المرور
والتعليق
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## youssryali (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس هانى وجزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك لاخوان لم تراهم ولا حتى تعرفهم
مشكورين جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من الله ان يتقبل دعائى لك
اللى بيحصل من الاخوة فى المنتدى ده غير طبيعى 
فعلا لسه فى خير فى الدنيا


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

اللهم ارزقنا العزيمة على الرشد


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (30 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الافادة كيف استطيع الحصول على الكود المطلوب عند عمل registration فى تصطيب برنامج لاند 2004
ارجوووووووووووووووووووووو الافادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وفى ردودكم
بالنسبة الى كيفية تنصيب 
كراك نسخة الاند 2004
فهو مشروح بالملف المرفق​


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمتابعة و الحمد لله استخدمت الطريقة المرفقة و نجحت مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى احمد
وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng.sno7y (7 مايو 2011)

متشكر جدا بس لو ممكن ترفع بعض الخرائط للطرق كأمثله اضعها عندى


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وشكراً على مروركم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 مايو 2011)

شرح ممتاز جداً 
صـــدقـــــونـــى


----------



## agtopo_gafsa (25 مايو 2011)

ارجو من الله ان يتقبل دعائى لك
اللى بيحصل من الاخوة فى المنتدى ده غير طبيعى 
فعلا لسه فى خير فى الدنيا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا على مروركم 
وردودكم*​


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2011)

فعلا يا بشمهندس هذه اخلاقك العالية 
وانسان فاضل وفعلا بتساعد المحتاج
جعلكم الله عونا لنا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم
وعلى ردودكم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## gdo_gdoo (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وشكراً على مروركم


----------



## rabeemm (15 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتمنى من الاخوة الافاضل المتمكنين 
1-شرح اكثر للتعديل على التمبلات ووضع نسب الميول الجانبية للقطع والردم بالتفصيل
2-كذلك توضيح الطريقةالمثلى للتأكد من الكميات المفروض أخراجها لعمل المستخلصات
وفى النهاية لانجد مانعبر بها عن شكراً وتقديراً للمهندس فواز العنسى غير الدعاء بظهر الغيب
*​


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعاً*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررين


----------



## ModyMmaa (30 مارس 2012)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> مشكورررررين


شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (3 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (2 يوليو 2012)

باركالله فيكم جميعاً 
مع ارق تحياتى واطيب تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق
وخالص شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس فواز العنسى
الله يبارك له فى عمرة​


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكم علي المجهود الرائع والعظيم


----------



## m.eid20000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

باركالله فيكم جميعاً ​


----------



## eng-ahmed rafaat (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Abdullah Gebril (19 نوفمبر 2012)

أزيك ياهندسة 
ياريت حاجة عن حساب الكميات بالأكسل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم عبد الله
اخبارك ايه
منور الملتقى​


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يعزك وتكون دائما عونا لكل الاعضاء


----------



## hassan.algabry (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يرضى عليك


----------

